# Leaking Downpipe/Flex pipe on stock exhaust 2001 225 - Suggestions?



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

So I noticed a nice throaty exhaust sound a few days ago and hear the whistle of the turbo spooling way too clearly the other day, and when my CEL came on my suspicions were confirmed. I have a cracked or torn downpipe and/or flex pipe.

Has anyone else tried to remain stock for a replacement, or had a stock one repaired at a local muffler shop?
Most of the down pipe jobs described on the forums are upgrades, and while I wouldn't mind a few extra horsepower, it's the least of my concerns. I want to pass a NYS inspection legally (and kind of have to), so I can't eliminate my cat.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Figure out what part is broken but stock downpipes are cheap as ****, I wouldn't worry, worst you do is buy one if they can't weld it fixed :thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Where may these stock DPs be bought for cheap, pray tell? ECS has it for $500, which I find kind of expensive, considering an extra $75 gets you a 3" DP _and_ a catalytic converter from BFI.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

I do recommend the 42DD catted dp


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Many years ago, mine also had a leak around the flex pipe section. I was able to get it welded as a temporary fix but only with the realization that I may as well replace it with something new. Either way, depending on where it's located, it's possible to get it fixed.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

lite1979 said:


> Where may these stock DPs be bought for cheap, pray tell? ECS has it for $500, which I find kind of expensive, considering an extra $75 gets you a 3" DP _and_ a catalytic converter from BFI.


Classifieds, eBay, etc. ECS is the WORST place to use for examples of cheap parts :laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks. I've been scouring ebay, craigslist, and classifieds for one, but I haven't yet struck gold. I tried to get it welded, but the best muffler shop in Buffalo wouldn't touch it because they would have to drop the sub frame to get to it. This would have to happen when the temps outside are in the teens, of course! Wish me luck. Looks like I'm getting my hands dirty on this one...


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

So I'm still looking. If anyone on here remembers a friend who has one or might have one, let me know. I'd love to get an inspection sticker and be able to park on the street without getting a ticket from the city of Buffalo.

So far I've emailed and PMed someone who was reported to have his old one as of a month ago with no response, posted a WTB ad on the local forum (dubsinthebuff.com), and posted a WTB ad on the mk1 TT parts classifieds. Every part-out I post in has already sold the DP so far.

Worst case scenario, I get the street setup from 42DD and replace my stock cat with their high-flow one. Wish me luck!


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

lite1979 said:


> So I'm still looking. If anyone on here remembers a friend who has one or might have one, let me know. I'd love to get an inspection sticker and be able to park on the street without getting a ticket from the city of Buffalo.
> 
> So far I've emailed and PMed someone who was reported to have his old one as of a month ago with no response, posted a WTB ad on the local forum (dubsinthebuff.com), and posted a WTB ad on the mk1 TT parts classifieds. Every part-out I post in has already sold the DP so far.
> 
> Worst case scenario, I get the street setup from 42DD and replace my stock cat with their high-flow one. Wish me luck!


Before you jump on with the 42DD, check out this discussion from across the way. I bought that DP when my stock failed. I haven't had any problems out of it as of yet. Would recommend it.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry, just realized I responded to you in both forums. Hows that for a double tap?:beer:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input! If the relentless downpipe and catalytic converter will work, then I'll be able to afford it a little sooner. Though the catalytic converter must work for me to pass inspection. I've never dealt with a high flow cat before, so I don't want to gamble when it comes to passing inspection. Where are you located?

In upstate NY, we just have to have no fault codes and all readiness tests complete to pass. There's no sniffer test.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

lite1979 said:


> Thanks for the input! If the relentless downpipe and catalytic converter will work, then I'll be able to afford it a little sooner. Though the catalytic converter must work for me to pass inspection. I've never dealt with a high flow cat before, so I don't want to gamble when it comes to passing inspection. Where are you located?
> 
> In upstate NY, we just have to have no fault codes and all readiness tests complete to pass. There's no sniffer test.



Run the cat with a rear o2 spacer. Should do the trick. If not... Buy a cat online with the same cell count as oem and have it welded in. Worth the loss of 5-7hp (over a non-catted setup) to be able to pass inspection.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

lite1979 said:


> Thanks for the input! If the relentless downpipe and catalytic converter will work, then I'll be able to afford it a little sooner. Though the catalytic converter must work for me to pass inspection. I've never dealt with a high flow cat before, so I don't want to gamble when it comes to passing inspection. Where are you located?
> 
> In upstate NY, we just have to have no fault codes and all readiness tests complete to pass. There's no sniffer test.


I'm in NC, same deal with inspections, we do fault code check and readiness check as well. With my APR Stage 1 tune I can run no cat without having the CEL come on, but without a visual cat I can't pass the safety portion on the inspection. So I got a high flow cat and had it welded in. No problems as of yet.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have an APR tune as well, but it didn't come with a rear O2 delete, hence my check engine light at the moment due to my exhaust leak before the cat. I'm hoping I can get this done this month, but student loans are taking every paycheck right now...


----------

